# I'm pretty sure....



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet! I hope you're not making that journey for a long, long time Steve. Wonderful to see that welcoming committee though!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I second that not yet! You do such a wonderful thing in making our kids eternally in the sunset!! Thanks so much for all that you do for those grieving!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I see Lucky too I think. 1st golden on the lower right hand side.

Thanks for posting this. I miss him everyday especially when Buddy is a monster.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What a beautiful picture. I know my girl is waiting there too.....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You will be greeted by many, may dogs but hopefully not for quite a while yet ! My forever ones will be right there with the others greeting and thanking you for helping ease my grief when they journeyed on over. And then they will wait for our reunion!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I see jamie,there, BUT WHERE IS SPENCER?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's a beautiful site to see. If I wonder if that's my Red dog in the front row- it would be just like him to be right up in front.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Since my Lyndi was not the most social dog, when that day should come for me, I will have to search for her probably at the rear of all those dogs.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thinking about spencer, he would be hunting for a ball, for mom to throw!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> Since my Lyndi was not the most social dog, when that day should come for me, I will have to search for her probably at the rear of all those dogs.


 
I have a feeling when the day comes, she will know you're there. She will come running up to you even if she's in the back. In the meantime, she's patiently waiting for you.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Anywhere we can download that picture?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it's so beautiful it makes me cry. The gorgeous photo you did of my Toby with the sunset is very, very special to me, thanks again.
I hope you stay on "our" side of the bridge for a long time!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Buddy is the one on the right, in the front. He never really bonded all that much with other dogs, just people. He is there waiting for me. My hope is that he has just been resting, full of wonderful dreams, until we meet again. Just like I last saw him, whispering how much I loved him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Thank you for doing this picture-it makes me cry, too!
You are such a wonderful and giving person!!
I know that Smooch and Snobear are there somewhere!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Everybody else has already said what i've been thinking 

Thank you Steve for caring


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Everybody else has already said what i've been thinking
> 
> Thank you Steve for caring


They were my thoughts as well Jan 
And i know my Sadie & Meggie will be waiting for me along with all my other dogs at the bridge.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, at least I'm not the only one it made cry. I thought something was wrong with me. Of course, could it be that on Saturday it's been 2 years, TWO YEARS, since we helped our Dukee over the bridge?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I had my cry moment when I saw it first time.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/108852-anyone-who-lost-their-furkid.html

Thank you Sharlin and ruby55.


----------

